

New Y Combinator startup launches - Scribd = "YouTube for documents" (2007) - jsonne
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/18b64/new_ycombinator_investors_in_reddit_startup/

======
rmena123
It's like having a website inside a website.... Whhyyyyy? It's like a website
full of iframes.

